# Dewalt 18v to 20v battery adapter



## ksstang (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello all. Just curious if anyone has experiences with this adapter to allow you to use newer 20v batteries on older 18v style tools?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

My brother has it. He's happy. Basically works as advertised.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

havent seen them here locally yet... either way the 20 volt is still a 18 volt its just a marketing ploy by dewalt


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Haven't tried the adapter, heard it won't work with some of the old tools and there doesn't seem to be an official list of which ones so I chose to avoid. 

Instead, I bought a set of Dewalt Lithium Ion batteries and charger on ebay that are backwards compatible with the older 18 volt tools. Just checked ebay and the model numbers are DC9182 for the batteries and DC9310 for the charger, the same guy I dealt with is still selling the same kit.

Of course if you're planning on switching to the 20 volt tools then the adapter makes more sense but I just wanted to get my old 18 volt ones going and wasn't going to buy one more of those terrible Dewalt Ni-Cads that don't last.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just heard about this yesterday at Lowe's. Was looking to buy an 18 volt impact driver and Lowe's didn't have any in stock. The clerk said, "It's time for an upgrade isn't it?" I said, yes, but I have FOUR 18 volt batteries that are relatively new. He then told me about the adapter, etc. It was tempting, but I have 2 18volt DeWalt drills and circular saw along with the 4 batteries, and, since I'm a painter, I don't use my tools as often as someone else might. Found an impact driver at Rural King and bought to add to the 18volt collection. Upgrade to 20 v will have to wait.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe worth getting adapter. It looks like you can get an adapter kit for $119 on Amazon with the adapter, charger, and two compact batteries. Buying the same batteries alone would be $109. So basically, you'd be getting the charger and adapter for another $10 along with two fresh batteries.

These are such crappy decisions. Last year I decided it was cheaper, (sort of), to just buy a new DeWalt drill/driver kit with two batteries rather than buy even just one 18v battery for my one 18v hammer drill. I figured I'd just run the 18v into the ground and then sell, donate or toss the tool. Turns out I found a much cheaper compatible battery, so went and got it. Still, it kind of annoys me the way all this stuff works. Though I suppose eventually, any battery platform will be upgraded.

I might go and get this kit myself as much to snag two batteries cheaply as to get the adapter and fully abandon the 18v style battery. (I say "style" because I know the so-called 20v are actually 18v anyway.) Annoying.


----------

